# ارجوكم ساعدونى ..ما الذي يتخصص به قسم هندسة الاتصالات ؟



## acadmy.ahmed (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عايز اعرف قسم اتصالات مختص فى دراسه ايه ومجالات العمل المتاحه لى باذن الله بعد التخرج ارجوكم انا طالب بالاكادميه وارجو الرد علشان انا لازم احدد القسم اللى حدخله ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شيء طبيعي انو قسم الاتصالات يكون متخصص في مجال الاتصالات سواءا السلكيه ااو اللاسلكية . وبالنسبة لمجالات العمل بكون حسب التخصص اللي عندك . اما اذا اخذت مجال الاتصالات بشكل عام فبكون مجال بشكل عام في الاتصالات يعني . على الاغلب اما filed mantenance او Surveillance Technician او drive test technician . تقريبا هذا يلي بعرفه.

وحسب البلد اللي انتا منها. لانو من بلد لبلد يمكن المسميات بتختلف.

وبتمنالك التوفيق.


----------



## mayora (9 سبتمبر 2009)

قسم اتصالات والكترونيات معا ويوجد فى قسم الاتصالات تخصصات منها الشبكات وصيانةالكمبيوتر والسنترالات واعتقد هناك اقسام اخرى ولكن الدراسة شاملة جميع التخصصات ولكن مشروع التخرج هو الذى يحدد تخصص واحد منهم حسب اختياراتك


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للاتصالات ما الها علاقه بالشبكات . هذا بيكون تخصص هندسه الحاسوب والشبكات لوحده .

اما الاكترونيات فبتدخل في الاتصالات ولكن كمواد وليس تخصص كامل .


----------

